# Getting to France



## johno12 (Apr 2, 2011)

is there any ferry routes from scotland to belgium? :?:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mr Google says there are (or maybe were):

DFDS


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not that I can find........

the cost of such a trip would be high and the demand low, I may be wrong but I have never heard of any companies offering that route,

DFDS used to do one but according to their site (listed by tony above);

_"The Scotland - Belgium ferry has now closed. However DFDS Seaways ferries between Newcastle - Amsterdam are the brilliant alternative, and are easy to get to."_

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hull to Zeebrugge may be your best bet

Dave p


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't do Belgium but can do France, with virtually no driving in England, as follows :-
Stranraer to Belfast
Belfast to IOM
IOM to Liverpool
Liverpool to Dublin
Dublin to Cherburg
Id pick a calm day though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*IOM*



BillCreer said:


> Can't do Belgium but can do France, with virtually no driving in England, as follows :-
> Stranraer to Belfast
> Belfast to IOM
> IOM to Liverpool
> ...


Why not just go from Southern ireland?

There used to be a Ferry from Scotland to Belgium but it closed, again.

Was too expensive.

Look Here

Or Here

Hull-Zeebrugge is a cheaper route than DFDS. Book well in advance if you can and if you book with Caravan and Camping Club you will get a further 5% discount if you are a member.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your Bonnie Prince Charlie managed it a couple of centuries ago. 
Sad how things have slipped since :wink:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The DFDS ferry still runs but only for freight


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Can't do Belgium but can do France, with virtually no driving in England, as follows :-
> Stranraer to Belfast
> Belfast to IOM
> IOM to Liverpool
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just priced Hull to Zeebrugge for early July, coming back end of August and it was £500! 8O It would be easier for us as its 125 miles to hull as appose to 320 to Dover. However at around £100 return from Dover I guess it will be another night slumming it on Marine Parade!


----------

